# $4 per NPK Test? LaMotte Soil Test Kit



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The LaMotte DIY Soil test kit provides enough chemicals to test NPK 15 times and pH 30 times. Replacement chemicals are readily available. I got my kit off eBay for $60 w/free shipping. Some say this is the only home test worth buying. Enjoy!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPGa1eRyZAw[/media]


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> The LaMotte DIY Soil test kit provides enough chemicals to test NPK 15 times and pH 30 times. Replacement chemicals are readily available. I got my kit off eBay for $60 w/free shipping. Some say this is the only home test worth buying. Enjoy!
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPGa1eRyZAw[/media]


I might give this a try!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> The LaMotte DIY Soil test kit provides enough chemicals to test NPK 15 times and pH 30 times. Replacement chemicals are readily available. I got my kit off eBay for $60 w/free shipping. Some say this is the only home test worth buying. Enjoy!
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPGa1eRyZAw[/media]


Man tommy is that really what your soil looks like? The only time is see soil that black it comes in a bag at Lowe's with a cow on it.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Man tommy is that really what your soil looks like? The only time is see soil that black it comes in a bag at Lowe's with a cow on it.


Minnesota GOLD. :mrgreen:


----------

